# Bringing puppy home at 7 weeks



## BethJ (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all,

We'll be adding a beautiful apricot girl to our family at the end of October and I'm so excited! I just had a quick question. The breeder allows puppies to be homed from 6 weeks. I have agreed to collect ours when she turns 7 weeks as it worked out that that weekend is quite convenient as we'll be in the area anyway (otherwise it's a 2.5 hr drive each way). I'm just feeling a bit unsure as I've read that puppies need to be with mum till 8 weeks old. I wouldn't want to risk future behavioural issues by collecting her a week too soon, and would be happy to wait a week. My question is, do I ask the breeder if she can keep her an extra week, or do you think it would be ok to bring her home a week early? From all other indications she seems like a very good and experienced hobby breeder, so I'm hoping we can just trust that she knows what she's doing! Does anyone have any experience of bringing puppies home a bit early?

Thanks! 

Beth


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Honestly I wouldn't bring a pup home before 8 weeks.. puppies learn a lot of important skills from interacting, playing and being with their litter mates and mom such as bite inhibition and correct social interactions with other dogs (among other things). Picking a puppy up early may result in a dog that will have difficulties with other dogs. That being said if all other pups are picked up that early I'm not sure how much of a benefit it will be for the pup to be alone with his or her mother...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

To be honest I am not sure I would be buying from a breeder routinely homing at six weeks. Even if you ask them to keep your pup until 8 weeks if the others have already gone to home there is little point. This article is about labradors but makes all the points https://www.thelabradorsite.com/when-can-puppies-leave-their-mother/

I would be asking if they are skimping on care at this vital stage what else are they skimping on?


----------



## Lorina (Nov 6, 2016)

8 weeks is given for good reasons. Six weeks is far too early - there is the learning time spent in the litter to think of and also the puppy must be well weaned and able to cope. Small puppies in particular can be quite vulnerable to leaving the nest too early and they must be well weaned and robust enough to cope, both physically and mentally/emotionally. Cockerpoo pups are not large puppies and IMO the best start is to leave at 8weeks or even 9 if the pup is a small one. Therefore, the fact that this breeder is willing to let the pups leave at 6 weeks is a bad sign IMO and not in the pup's interest. I would ask why the rush to get rid of the pups and I think if I were you I would re-think this and go to another breeder.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> To be honest I am not sure I would be buying from a breeder routinely homing at six weeks. Even if you ask them to keep your pup until 8 weeks if the others have already gone to home there is little point.


Completely agree


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

BethJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We'll be adding a beautiful apricot girl to our family at the end of October and I'm so excited! I just had a quick question. The breeder allows puppies to be homed from 6 weeks. I have agreed to collect ours when she turns 7 weeks as it worked out that that weekend is quite convenient as we'll be in the area anyway (otherwise it's a 2.5 hr drive each way). I'm just feeling a bit unsure as I've read that puppies need to be with mum till 8 weeks old. I wouldn't want to risk future behavioural issues by collecting her a week too soon, and would be happy to wait a week. My question is, do I ask the breeder if she can keep her an extra week, or do you think it would be ok to bring her home a week early? From all other indications she seems like a very good and experienced hobby breeder, so I'm hoping we can just trust that she knows what she's doing! Does anyone have any experience of bringing puppies home a bit early?
> 
> ...




In the UK it is illegal for puppies to leave before 8 weeks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Eight weeks is the norm but six weeks is doable, in fact if memory serves, seeing eye dogs and police dogs leave their litters at six weeks, maybe on the theory that it is vital their human socialization begins asap.  As long as they are weaned and you really, really, really know what you are doing maybe it is ok?


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

fairlie said:


> Eight weeks is the norm but six weeks is doable, in fact if memory serves, seeing eye dogs and police dogs leave their litters at six weeks, maybe on the theory that it is vital their human socialization begins asap.  As long as they are weaned and you really, really, really know what you are doing maybe it is ok?




IT is against the law for a breeder to allow puppies to leave even a day before 8 weeks, so not doable at all. It is law for a reason.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

BethJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We'll be adding a beautiful apricot girl to our family at the end of October and I'm so excited! I just had a quick question. The breeder allows puppies to be homed from 6 weeks. I have agreed to collect ours when she turns 7 weeks as it worked out that that weekend is quite convenient as we'll be in the area anyway (otherwise it's a 2.5 hr drive each way). I'm just feeling a bit unsure as I've read that puppies need to be with mum till 8 weeks old. I wouldn't want to risk future behavioural issues by collecting her a week too soon, and would be happy to wait a week. My question is, do I ask the breeder if she can keep her an extra week, or do you think it would be ok to bring her home a week early? From all other indications she seems like a very good and experienced hobby breeder, so I'm hoping we can just trust that she knows what she's doing! Does anyone have any experience of bringing puppies home a bit early?
> 
> ...















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

The breeder is at risk of being fined if they are detected!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know it is highly advisable not to, but I don't think there is a law like that on this side of the pond. I was quite shocked to learn that some working dogs are taken from their mothers so young.


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

fairlie said:


> I know it is highly advisable not to, but I don't think there is a law like that on this side of the pond. I was quite shocked to learn that some working dogs are taken from their mothers so young.




It is illegal in the UK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

BethJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We'll be adding a beautiful apricot girl to our family at the end of October and I'm so excited! I just had a quick question. The breeder allows puppies to be homed from 6 weeks. I have agreed to collect ours when she turns 7 weeks as it worked out that that weekend is quite convenient as we'll be in the area anyway (otherwise it's a 2.5 hr drive each way). I'm just feeling a bit unsure as I've read that puppies need to be with mum till 8 weeks old. I wouldn't want to risk future behavioural issues by collecting her a week too soon, and would be happy to wait a week. My question is, do I ask the breeder if she can keep her an extra week, or do you think it would be ok to bring her home a week early? From all other indications she seems like a very good and experienced hobby breeder, so I'm hoping we can just trust that she knows what she's doing! Does anyone have any experience of bringing puppies home a bit early?
> 
> ...




Beth your profile doesn't state which Country you are from, I would suggest googling to see if it is legal where you live 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I won’t be judgemental re pre 8 weeks.

First off I’d ask if you are totally happy with the breeder and have high confidence in the care they give the pups. If so, letting them keep it longer is fine as you know it will be taken care of. If not, do you really want to buy from them? That’s up to you. 

The fact that you asked all of this shows you care - and I’m sure your pup will be very well taken care of when you get it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi StamfordRoxy I am not aware of a change in the laws so far making it illegal ? I am in the UK.

The article you have copied refers to proposed guidelines which I applaud but I am not aware that they have been anything other than discussed?


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Hi StamfordRoxy I am not aware of a change in the laws so far making it illegal ? I am in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> The article you have copied refers to proposed guidelines which I applaud but I am not aware that they have been anything other than discussed?














Hopefully this will help anyone in the UK with the legality of breeders allowing a puppy to leave before 8 weeks



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks StamfordRoxy - that only covers licenced breeders though so nothing to stop Mrs Smith on the corner selling her pups earlier


----------



## StamfordRoxy (Jun 4, 2017)

2ndhandgal said:


> Thanks StamfordRoxy - that only covers licenced breeders though so nothing to stop Mrs Smith on the corner selling her pups earlier




If you look at the information pets 4 homes have they discourage it ..... I am not posting to educate people .... just letting people know what is best for the puppy.

Law or not the puppies get invaluable socialisation with their siblings from 7 to 8 weeks old learning bite inhibition. They have to learn when they bite another they can get bitten back. If they don’t have their siblings to experiment on then they have to use their new human family. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BethJ (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks so much for such thoughtful responses guys. Appreciate it. We're going to visit in another week or so and I'll have a chat with the breeder then. I'm hoping that other people are electing to leave their puppy with her till 8 weeks, in which case we'll do the same. As I've said before, in all other respects I'm impressed with her. And I've done quite a lot of research! Also I've spoken with a friend of mine who has a lot of experience with dogs, is a former vet nurse, and has fostered many litters of puppies for the RSPCA. She was saying that after weaning Mum often loses interest in the puppies anyway, and that depending on how the mum is reacting it might be fine to take her at 7 weeks. But like some of you point out, perhaps it's more about the litter mates. Lots to discuss! Thanks for your input.


----------

